
Biohackers are using CRISPR on their DNA and we can’t stop it - bcaulfield
https://www.newscientist.com/article/mg23631520-100-biohackers-are-using-crispr-on-their-dna-and-we-cant-stop-it/
======
grizzles
Bodybuilders will probably be among the first. Knockout the myostatin gene and
get 2X the muscle mass. That's what happened when they did it with dogs. Can
you imagine what it's going to look like? Some of these dudes already look
comical.

------
gaspoweredcat
Grr paywalled!

